# Lug-to-lug length of IWC Mark XVIII



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Dear all,

This may be the first publicly available information of the lug-to-lug length of IWC Mark XVIII. b-)
Those who are considering owning one and are thinking about the watch size are lucky. When I bought it I couldn't find such info. :roll:

The lug-to-lug length is 50mm. The length of each lug is 5mm. So guys, time to measure your wrist width!


----------



## upupa epops (Apr 24, 2016)

*strikes another one off the list of potential purchases*

Thanks Ivanos, appreciate this info...

Interesting how so many, dare I say all, reviews of watches will give you the diameter, the thickness and the L2L width but not the L2L lenght.


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

upupa epops said:


> *strikes another one off the list of potential purchases*
> 
> Thanks Ivanos, appreciate this info...
> 
> Interesting how so many, dare I say all, reviews of watches will give you the diameter, the thickness and the L2L width but not the L2L lenght.


well, that community simply hasn't got this point may I say. But on ther other hand, this may in part due to the large-watch trend over past decade and many people just don't care much about this consideration.


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

L2L and dial/crystal diameter should be included in every spec sheet!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeslieL (May 24, 2016)

Thanks so much for the useful information !


----------

